# Dominique Strauss-Kahn Denied Bail And Rightly So



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

I think the decision is just as Dominique Strauss-Kahn is definitely a flight risk and it would be very difficult to return him to the states if he chose not to come back. I just think of the case of Roman Polanski who has still to return and probably never will or at least not on his own accord.

As for the handcuffs. This is standard practice in America, to transport any person regardless of stature in the community, who has been arrest for a felony in this manner. Therefore there is no reason for anybody to believe that this treatment is atypical for the United States.

Of course, Dominique Strauss-Kahn will have good attorneys but then again so did Mike Tyson (accused of rape back in 92) who as most of us know was in fact sent to prison. It being a case that Strauss-Kahn may in fact be going to prison for sometime specially with the charges against him being so serious.

As a private comment, I would like to say that looking at Strauss-Kahn's face and judging from his gestures and expressions on his face; I would say that he is guilty and the kind of man who would do what he is being accused of. Naturally, I do not know if he is guilty or not as I was not in that hotel room and this is only something that he and the woman he allegedly tried to rape will ever know for sure yet there is something about him that seems like the kind who would do this. Strauss-Kahn seeming like the kind of man, who feels that his position and money should be enough to get any woman to sleep with him yet not really knowing how to react or take it when both fail to impress a woman in to having sex with him.

In all this however it has also come to light that this is not the first time Strauss-Kahn has been accused of similar offenses. As there is a woman in France claiming she wanted to bring up similar charges against him some time ago but was dissuaded by her mother not to. This woman in fact is thinking of pressing the charges against him which even her mother, who convinced her not feels she should have back then.

All in all, it does not look good for Strauss-Kahn. This man, who was even said to be on the verge of being the next President of France yet now appears on the verge of being "sent up the river". This being an American expression used for prisoners who were sent to "Sing-Sing" which is where he might end up so he in fact might be literally sent up the river.

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-of-hotel-maid-rape-in-new-york-16000440.html


----------

